# End of the year Brookie!



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

Well, I know that most of the people on the stream this time of the year are interested in the larger species of trout but my heart just goes out to the little brookies this time of the year. You can sure tell that fall is here by the color of the trees and the color of the brookies.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Beautiful fish! I will be chasing them from sunrise to sunset on Wednesday, the last day for most streams.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Fall brookies have to be the most gorgeous fish on earth. Your photo is _magnificent_....worthy of framing. In my case I'm saving it as reference. I'm taking my grandson Wednesday and hope he can catch one just like yours. Thanks for the post!!!


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey, Thanks for that!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I've seen a few nice brookies (color wise that is) but nothing that vivid. I would frame that pic too.


----------



## LenHarris (Dec 18, 2007)

Bob T said:


> Well, I know that most of the people on the stream this time of the year are interested in the larger species of trout but my heart just goes out to the little brookies this time of the year. You can sure tell that fall is here by the color of the trees and the color of the brookies.


Which camera did you use?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I wish I could have gotten a better pic of this brookie I caught a few weeks ago but as i was getting ready to take it out of the net and place it back in the water it slipped away. :lol:


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

mother nature's canvas...beautiful fish.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Now that is art.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Im not much of a trout fisherman and I dont spend much time in these fourms, but I have to say that fish has some amazing fall colors... Awesome picture!!!!


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Purty pictures you got there. I've said it once and i'll say it again, brookies are just the coolest looking fish there is. Hands down. Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Great fish--great photo.

Once on another forum someone wrote that "brook trout are the wood ducks of the fish world." Pretty apt, I thought.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Great shots! Wish I could get out on Wednesday. My 1st year in 10 with no Brookies caught. :sad:


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Great picture of a beautiful fish! Thanks for sharing. I would frame that also. Maybe Steve can replace the lazy looking trout at the top with yours!


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

Len, I used a Canon SX100. It is a little bulkier than I like to carry around fishing but it takes nice pics and has a 10 power zoom which is nice. I have been putting off buying a waterproof cam for a few years and now I see Canon has just come out with one but it has a $300 price tag on it and I have a lot invested in Canon equiptment already and am not sure if I want to spend more. I use a Aquapac waterproof case to carry it while out fishing or hunting and it allows you to take pics underwater but I have not tried out that feature as of yet. I would like to try to take a underwater picture of a colorful brookie but I was fishing by myself and because I am a C& R guy I think that it may have been too stressful on the fish setting everything up.

This is the first year in the last ten or so that I have fished in Michigan in September as I have been bow hunting in Wyoming for elk and mule deer. Not drawing an elk tag this we decided to save some money and stay home. By the way there is beautiful cutthroat fishing in Wyoming but nothing beats flyfishing for at home brookies.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Steve said:


> Now that is art.


YUP!!!

Thanks


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Great shots!


Hope you don't mind me tagging this onto your thread...

We did a little brook trout fishing in another state. The colors weren't quite 
there yet but getting close...at least on the tree's anyway.

http://www.thirdyearflyfisher.com/video.html

The video is sitting in the player. If you click the four little white arrows on the end of the play bar it will go full...escape to get back.

Anyway, fall is a beauty here in the midwest...


----------



## MT406 (Nov 18, 2007)

vivid colors. Very nice!
we skipped fall here. 84* and sunny yesterday and this morning woke up to an inch of snow. I love it!!


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

MT406 said:


> we skipped fall here.


...funny, we skipped summer.


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Amazing fish!!


----------

